# Do ceiling fans pose a danger to cats?



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

I've just setup a homemade 'cat tree' for my cats and they manage to jump onto the lofts under the ceiling from this, which is a whole new world they love to investigate.

The problem is I have a ceiling fan which runs pretty much around the clock running less than a meter from the lofts. The cats seem wary of it but I'm concerned that they might try jumping onto it in a moment of madness.

What's the worst that you've heard of concerning cats and ceiling fans? 

I'm wondering if I should reconsider my cat tree setup or barricade the portion of the loft near the fan just to be extra sure...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

mickeyandthecubs said:


> I'm wondering if I should reconsider my cat tree setup or barricade the portion of the loft near the fan just to be extra sure...


... I would. A little body, meets motorized fan? The outcome isn't going to be good.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^^ ditto - sounds like a 'kitty toy' to me


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book loves the dumb ceiling fan.

Before anyone freaks out and calls the ASPCA, the fan isn't going very fast, the shadow makes it look much faster. When I saw he was interested, I tested it with my fingers before letting him have at it. Of course, this all means i can't use my fan any faster than the lowest setting.....

Shepherd Book discovers the fan - YouTube


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

No cat tree (yet) in my apartment, but when I've picked Shelly up so that her front legs are draped over my shoulder/upper arm, and I happen to be standing under the ceiling fan, she's tried swatting the little chain pulls. I'm a bit too short for her to reach them, however.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

fftopic


MowMow said:


> Book loves the dumb ceiling fan.
> 
> Before anyone freaks out and calls the ASPCA, the fan isn't going very fast, the shadow makes it look much faster. When I saw he was interested, I tested it with my fingers before letting him have at it. Of course, this all means i can't use my fan any faster than the lowest setting.....
> 
> Shepherd Book discovers the fan - YouTube


RLOL, MowMow! That music was the most perfect, hilarious one to go with the vid! Props for picking that tune, made my day, lol.:lol::thumb


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I loved it Mow Mow. I thought of putting a handing toy on the blade of the fan to see if they would play with it but figured not a good idea.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great Vid of Book! Good choice of music! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ironically the artist was called "Dead or Alive". Yeah, ceiling fans and kitties could be a deadly mix! :shock:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it depends on the type of fan, the speed it's spinning, and how much of the cats body could be involved! 
MowMow would never do anything to hurt her babies or cause harm!

As a General warning, yeah, I think it's good to have a "Warning" out there!
Because some people don't think everything through!!


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks all (and great video MowMow!)

I'm planning to barricade the front part of the lofts so they can't tip-toe on the edge (which they have been, even though there's plenty of space up there). 

Looks like there are some risks to reckon with but with 3 female cats in the house the extra room has really helped in giving them more personal space - one of the cats has already taken to sleeping up on the lofts hidden out of sight behind some old boxes!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mickeyandthecubs, it would be neat to see a picture of your loft area!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Not pretty. All sorts of "unintended" stuff can happen. Yes, I did chuckle when I first saw the video... up until the very last part, that is.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat face, yeah that one definitely went wrong...
Glad the cat didn't get flung thru the glass window...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ditto, that was the same thing I thought as my jaw dropped!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

mickeyandthecubs said:


> What's the worst that you've heard of concerning cats and ceiling fans?


 Little bodies flung into walls. Cats are naturally curious and will investigate. You don't want a blade to decapitate a cat or catch it in the head and do serious damage. Best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Mickeyandthecubs, it would be neat to see a picture of your loft area!


Will do when I get some time  haven't even found the time to revamp my setup yet


----------

